# AMF Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## Caddis (Oct 22, 2022)

Does anyone know if this original or modified?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 22, 2022)

Banana seat & ape hangars are add ons. The 'stars' chain ring was used from around '59 to '65. Serial numbers start with 'G' in 1957, and so on.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 23, 2022)

I think AMF only used that style tank a couple of years, 1958 and 1959. Is your bike 26" or 24" wheels? This is from the 1959 catalog:


----------



## Caddis (Oct 23, 2022)

24


----------

